# Last day



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Todays the day. After 12 years of great hunting and companionship she's done. Ran many a rabbit with her. Skeeter was a no nonsense hunting dog. Once in the car her goal was to get to the woods and hunt. She'd be a pet later at home. So funny.

I thought I'd have no problem with this but as the time draws near I find myself ......


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

My condolences :sad:

Had to do it in February and I thought I was prepared. I don't think it's possible.


----------



## Padilen (Jun 18, 2013)

.


----------



## Gnarf (Jul 24, 2011)

12 years. Wow.

Remember the good times.


----------



## HastingsJohn (Aug 8, 2013)

Had to do it a couple months ago. You just have to remember its the last good thing you can do for them. My dog was way to good of pet for my family to let her suffer. Feel for ya...


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

Dogs are one of the proofs God loves man. Sounds like you had a really great dog. I`m sorry for your loss.


----------



## steve w (Feb 15, 2004)

Got a 13 year old here now that is nearing the end, not looking forward to it. Put his brother down in February and his dad a couple years ago. I sure feel your pain.


----------



## D.Gross (Sep 20, 2005)

Had a 14 yr old female I had to put down 8 years ago. She was the last living thing that belonged to my son who died at age 17 playing high school basketball when his Brandy was five.
It's tough but best for the dog when the time comes.
Remember the great memories.
Teach


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks guys for the comments. Very respectful ending at the vet. Wife having a bad time with it for a few days. Can't understand it. She always called her my "smelly, stinky, PITA dog.


----------



## TallPaul (Jan 12, 2007)

One of the toughest things to do with a great dog. Said good bye a year ago to mine. Put him in the box with a my smelly hunting vest and a couple spent shells, to help him think he was going to the bush, even put the collar on him. He hated going to the vets. Vet was good enough to come out to the truck.

They'll come and go, but the memories last with you.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

My condolences, it will hurt for quite some time.

Keep a name tag and put it on your key chain. I still say hi to mine a couple times a week.


----------



## superposed20ga (Dec 14, 2005)

So sorry for your loss. Have been there myself. If it's any consolation, I'm pretty sure that there's rabbits in heaven, and by the time we get there our old beagle friends will have figured out their tricks so the checks will be shorter. I'd rather hear beagle music over angels' harps any day!


----------

